# Alina Merkau Die Neue beim SAT1 Frühstücksfernsehen 15X



## Akrueger100 (19 Sep. 2014)

*Ab 6.Oktober Moderiert die 28 Jährige Alina Merkau an der 

Seite von Matthias Killing das SAT 1 Frühstücksfernsehn*


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 Sep. 2014)

Alina ist eine Süße .


----------



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2014)

Hallöchen


----------



## sfera (19 Sep. 2014)

Super Bilder danke dir, aber endlich ist die Karen weg


----------



## Lion60 (19 Sep. 2014)

eine Verbesserung


----------



## orgamin (31 Okt. 2014)

eine ganz hübsche ! vielen dank für die bilder


----------



## Dude7 (2 Nov. 2014)

Stimmt, das is schon ne süße, die kleine. Danke


----------



## Emil Müller (5 Nov. 2014)

Hübsch und dynamisch. Gute Wähl SAT1 :thumbup:


----------



## Einskaldier (12 Dez. 2014)

Voll Süß :thx: dafür


----------



## Benutzer9 (5 Juni 2016)

Sehr stark!


----------



## Sarafin (5 Juni 2016)

sfera schrieb:


> Super Bilder danke dir, aber endlich ist die Karen weg



da sachste was mit Karen,was richtiges


----------



## qiqiqi (6 Juni 2016)

Playboy, bitte verpflichten


----------

